# CN SD40-2(w) wide cab conversion



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've had a hard time finding time for the workshop this year, but I finally finished my G scale SD40-2(w) wide cab conversion from a base USAT SD40-2. 
It's something I've always wanted to do but didn't want to tackle until Prototype Model Industries (http://www.prototypemodelindustries.com/pmialbum_004.htm) came out with a basic resin cab kit. It is fairly basic but an excellent starting point for adding detail and the price is more than fair. 
So a quick summary of changes is: all new CN style steps, railings, single rear tailight, no rear number boards, hand brake stand, different horn, ditch lights, anti-climber, battery box and of course all the cab changes and repaint in sergeant stripes. I used warm white LED's for all the lights, and coloured LED's for the marker lights. 
A big thanks to Stan Cedarleaf for his patience with me on the decals! 
I'm running DCC, and I decided to use a Zimo 695kv decoder with sound, two Visaton speakers in the fuel tank. Smoke maker is stock USAT with the fan and smoke heater controlled by the decoder. Normally I'm an RhB fan, but this is one diesel that's been on my "someday" list since I was a kid watching them pull heavy freights. There is just something about this particular engine that I've always liked.

Keith


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful job! 
Where Can I purchase the cab in the US? 
Keep up the great work, 
Don


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Don, thanks for the kind words! 

I got mine through Art Knapps trains in Vancouver BC but I think I saw that RLD hobbies carries them now too. 

Keith


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you use for new steps? Looks good. I always liked getting a CN unit on the point as they have microwaves and hotpots for making coffee. The seats were much better than the cheap ones BNSF bought!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

What did you use for new steps? 

I made the steps and the angled corner piece out of brass, cutting out all the original plastic items. There are actually about four pieces per step; back kick plate, main horizontal step, curved yellow overlay with perforated brass step-plate on top of that. They probably took more time than anything to make. The anti-climber is styrene, ditchlights are machined from brass too. 

Keith


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you end up drilling holes in the steps? I'm thinking about making thinner steps for my GP30, but wondering if it's really worth the effort. What size brass did you use? 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Keith, If I tip toe softly can I offer an easy upgrade for your great looking CN loco?!! 

Get yourself an A/C fuel tank, L&R sides, 2 fuel filler tubes, 2 fuel gauges... 

.....these parts can be found on their SD-45 locos .....

Paint - move your speakers over - and mount to the SD40-2W frame.... 

Keep up the great work. 

I plan on a couple CN/CP bashes running here....! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig, if by drilling holes in the steps you mean the perforated "tread", then no I didn't drill them I used a K&S pre-perforated sheet and cut individual treads out and glued them to the curved yellow pieces you see. Hope that makes sense. 

Dirk--of course you are always welcome to offer upgrade suggestions! I focused on the things that were most important to me, but I know there are other things I could have done for sure. I'll have a look at the SD45 tank next time I'm over at Art Knapps. Thanks for the advice! 

Keith


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

So what's the spacing on the pre-perforated sheet? What thickness of the brass? I didn't know that K&S made sheet like that! That helps a lot.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.specialshapes.com/perf017.html 

This link will provide the info you need for perforated holes, round and rectangle. 
John


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I measured the perforated sheet this morning: thickness is 0.0125", holes are 0.035" (or about a #65 drill). 

Keith


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Great bash that is also on my list - guess I will have to get in touch with RLD or Art Knapp and get a cab as a starter - would love to see a few more piccies if you get the time to post.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Great job Keith, 
I'm still up to my ash pan in CPR and NAR stuff, but a CN GP40-2w is certainly on the agenda. 
Well done and thanks for sharing this with us. 
Cheers.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

AWESOME JOB!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys, 

In my first attempt at using Youtube, I've added this short video of me testing the sound on the diesel: 

http://youtu.be/WnBo_XErWHc 

At this point I hadn't done the automatic sound/load calibration run that the Zimo decoder requires but it's still OK I think. One thing I found interesting is that I noticed you can see the lights flickering due to the high frame rate of the iphone, and PWM used to dim the LED's, especially when they start up. In real life the eye can't notice it. If you can give me some feedback on how it worked for you on Youtube that would be appreciated since this is my first go around with it. 
Thanks 
Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I've been playing around with iphoto and one of the things it lets you do is very quickly build journals/projects that get stored on icloud. I put together a picture story that shows my progress along the way. 
This link should take you to the site and you can go through the pages. 

[url="https://www.icloud.com/iphoto...ps://www.icloud.com/iphoto/proje...23BA23264C[/url]

Keith


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

is there a before and after picture? Modern diesels aren't my thing, how much of a difference does this cab make?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

is there a before and after picture? Modern diesels aren't my thing, how much of a difference does this cab make? 

Maybe something isn't working the way I thought it would--did you click on the diesel project then go from page to page? There should be around 55 pages in there with the finished loco at the very end. The "Before" picture is on the first page. 

Keith


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Keith, 

looks great thanks for sharing, i'I've always liked the look of all SD40-2. 

Alan


----------

